# removing ticks, what options do you take?



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Rubes had a tick today, on her chest. I removed it (head and all, still squirming) by burning it's bum with my ciggy and gently coaxing it out. How do you folks remove them?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

I use surgical forceps if they imbed. Every hill walk requires a good look. I start on the legs, go to the bum, then the chest and underside, ears.

Get them before they imbed if at all possible.

RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Under the ears is were a ticks happy place is that is were I start - Run PIKE thru tall grass before going home - that will knock them off - to remove I place pike next 2 a fat DOG - Know what they say ? Happy as a TICK on a FAT dog ! LOL I do use a tweezers with light and gentle pressure to remove tick - if head is still embedded I use a needle to dig it out - then it's hydogen peroxide and neo sphrom and any redness go to the vet!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

"1) Cover the tick in vaseline. This stops them from getting air through the spicules in the sides of their bodies and they die in place if you wait about 60s before going to step two. Wait at least 30s so they will be sluggish, if not yet dead. 
2) Now that they aren't holding on anymore, grab their body, none too gently, with the tweezers or a pair of pliers (easier to use, frankly) and turn counter clockwise. Tics are threaded. I'm not joking. They come out within two or three1/4 turns. 
3) Wipe up the excess vaseline with a kleenex and its all good. The vaseline cleans up remarkably easily. 

If the tic is in a very hairy place, you can put tape on the dogs fur to hold the hair back away from the tic before you apply the vaseline. Doing this will make it easier to grab and turn the tic without getting the tweezers tangled up in the hair. Yes, some hair comes off on the tape, but they don't seem to mind much."

I found a tick or two last year on Sam, just flicked them off. 
I take no credit for formulating the answer, copy/paste, this answer just stood out. 
http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-remove-a-tick/


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I just pull them out with tweezers and all is well. I have noticed that the vets sell little plastic gizmos specifically for removing ticks


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Tweezers, vaseline and a lice comb.
The lice comb pulls off the ticks that haven't dug in yet, and the vaseline and tweezers get rid of the one's that have.
Don't use a cigarette. You really want to get the head out if at all possible, burning them leaves the head in, and exposes your pup to a nasty burn if he squirms.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

This is my *favorite* tool for removing ticks:

http://www.ticktwister.com/

It has worked perfectly every time.


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

What I've learned from my pest management class is that you gently pull the tick straight out by grabbing the head. If you leave the head or burn his butt he pukes his blood juices back into the victim. That will transmit ANY tick borne disease to you or your dog.

Just sharing what I learned from class....


----------



## serena (Apr 22, 2012)

Living in a mountainous region here in Ireland my 3 cats have them regularly, and my tactic has always been to whip em out really fast so the head comes out with the body all in one go.
My mothers trick was a cotton bud dipped in whiskey and soaking all around the tick with it.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

threefsh said:


> This is my *favorite* tool for removing ticks:
> 
> http://www.ticktwister.com/
> 
> It has worked perfectly every time.


I like the look of that Ashley, although having watched the accompanying videos, I'm starting to itch a bit now lol!


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

I have that Tick Twister too and it works really well, but a friend just posted a method on Facebook the other day that I am definitely going to try the next time a tick turns up on one of the dogs:

[/color]_"Apply a glob of liquid soap to a cotton ball. Cover the tick with the soap-soaked cotton ball and swab it for a few seconds (15-20); the tick will come out on its own and be stuck to the cotton ball when you lift it away. This technique has worked every time I've used it (and that was frequently), and it's much less traumatic for the patient and easier for me."_[/color]​


----------



## RoxieVizsla (Apr 17, 2011)

I agree with Redbird, the key is to get into the habit of performing a thorough search every time your pup is outside in the woods/high grass to get the tick before it is embedded. We have a high prevalence of ticks here in Western PA so it is pretty normal to find 2-6 on Roxie after a run or hike. I just use tweezers to get as close as possible and remove the tick. I have found the BEST treatment is actually prevention though, we are always sure to put her Advantix on each month so that when the ticks do get on her, they are dead instantly. Good luck!


----------



## Moose (Oct 2, 2010)

Moose has never had a tick, but my dogs growing up used to get them daily. I was a pro at removing with tweezers- grab at the skin,{you're grabbing the ticks head then} and twist. They're so disgusting, especially once they've filled with blood. I'm so glad I haven't had to deal with that with Moose...yet.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

I found one tick on our pup's back while on a walk - but last night, I found one crawling on one of her furry chew things inside the house. Now, better on a toy than a dog...but un-nerving nonetheless. So far, no bites.


----------



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

As others have said, the ticktwister works great! It works better than tweezers because it gets a grip on the tick that is sure to get the head out quick and painlessly. Another plus is it's sold for around $4.00 at pet stores.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for bumping this thread. There was just a notice on Vizsla Talk that you should NOT try to suffocate them with Vaseline, soap, or any other trick that makes them release...it makes it more likely that the tick will regurgitate & spread disease. Use tweezers or a tick remover.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

From Victoria W. 


> There was just a notice on Vizsla Talk that you should NOT try to suffocate them with Vaseline, soap, or any other trick that makes them release...it makes it more likely that the tick will regurgitate & spread disease. Use tweezers or a tick remover


.

The reference from Vizsla Talk:

http://www.snopes.com/oldwives/tick.asp


The soap or petroleum jelly method is proved to be false by snopes and reasons given on the link. Snopes doesn't allow "cut and paste" so you'll have to go to the above link to see what they say and the "approved method" by the Center for Disease Control.

RBD


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

The recommended procedure for removing ticks is:


With tweezers, grasp the parasite close to the skin and pull it straight out.
If you must use your fingers rather than tweezers for this operation, cover them with a tissue during the procedure and wash them after the tick has been dispatched.
Do not twist or jerk the tick; this could cause the creature's head to separate from its body, leaving its mouthparts lodged in your skin
Wash the bite with antiseptic and place the tick inside a plastic container marked with the date in case it is later needed for verification of illness
To reduce your chances of becoming a tick's dinner:


 Avoid tick-prone areas whenever possible.
 When in areas where ticks may be present, wear clothing that covers the arms and legs, with cuffs fastened and pants tucked into boots and socks.
 Use a tick repellent that contains DEET and reapply it every 1-2 hours for maximum protection.


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

The ticks are very bad in my area this year. I was pulling 3 or 4 of them off my boy Dax every day. Some of them were difficult to get out and Dax was getting very skittish when I would inspect him.

I found a product called Resultix at Petco. It comes in a little spray bottle. You spritz the tick and they die and fall off in about 3 hours. It is a lot easier than trying to use a tweezers on a squirming dog.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

We bought the tick key, used actually 2 nights ago worked well!! 

http://tickkey.com/


----------

